# Fish Pee



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/3/5/128807212816125042.jpg


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'll admit, I laughed at that one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Poor little guy's tank does look filthy though.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

lol....


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

bad... but lol









please do not click the first link that comes up when you type in "LOLFISH" on google unless you have a strong stomach lol...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

XD !!!!! Ohh gosh those made me giggle!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

chip104 said:


> GAH, being naturally curious of course I clicked it!....and I'm not loling!
> 
> Spoiler [/SIZE][/COLOR]


LOL


----------

